# chocolate, chocolate to much chocolate :-(



## Marianne Simpson (Feb 2, 2016)

I've been really bad tonight.  I've eaten about half a box of chocolates.  I now feel sick and really silly.  I'm blaming it on hormones as the time of the month is on its way.  I always crave chocolate around that time and I can't seem to stop myself from diving in.  I know I'm gonna suffer from this.  why do I do it? It's just not worth it. Really annoyed  with myself now :-(


----------



## AlisonM (Feb 2, 2016)

Light slap on wrist, don't do it again. If it helps, I get most of my chocolate fix from Options hot chocolate drinks and the occasional square of very dark choc (85% in my case), a little of that goes a long way towards satisfying my cravings. Try it next time.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 3, 2016)

... and put the choc in the fridge, because that makes it harder to break and harder to eat, so you don't gobble it up, I place mine on my tongue and let it dissolve evry very slowly - takes quite a while so I savour it's sheer luxury for far longer .......


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 3, 2016)

You did it because chocolate is nice, and sometimes we all just need to let go a little, so don't beat yourself up about it.  Use your energy to devise a strategy to help avoid the chocolate dive again I say .  I learned a long time ago that I like chocolate, and if I try to avoid it and resist I can't think of anything else, then bam I get angry and over indulge.  So I buy mini chocolate bars, dark or very high cocoa milk chocolate and I have it regularly but in small amounts.  My brain then doesn't think I'm being deprived, and I don't feel the urge to splurge.  Different things work for different people, and some would prefer to avoid it completely, if I did that it would be a disaster, my brain is a vindictive wench, she'd be all over that in a second.   As someone who suffered from an eating disorder that circled me again when I was diagnosed, I may well be more attuned to the perils of emotional eating, but I'm also much more forgiving of myself.  I'm not perfect, I'm destructive, unpleasant, uncontrolled, yet nice, and kind, and sometimes just downright amazing all rolled up into one confusing complex bag of bones.  Did I mention in my list of flaws that I'm a gas bag, prattle on for hours .


----------



## laura brown (Feb 4, 2016)

you can eat really anything .. if you haven't done the DAFNE course then its worth going on it teaches you so much how to control your diabetes better and learns you so you can eat anyrhing as long as you match your insulin..... after the course theres no such thing as don't do it again xx


----------



## Robin (Feb 4, 2016)

laura brown said:


> you can eat really anything .. if you haven't done the DAFNE course then its worth going on it teaches you so much how to control your diabetes better and learns you so you can eat anyrhing as long as you match your insulin..... after the course theres no such thing as don't do it again xx


Problem is, when I go on eating, eg chocolate, beyond what I bolused for beforehand. Extra Bolus taken afterwards isn't going to avoid that nasty spike!


----------



## Marianne Simpson (Feb 4, 2016)

trophywench said:


> ... and put the choc in the fridge, because that makes it harder to break and harder to eat, so you don't gobble it up, I place mine on my tongue and let it dissolve evry very slowly - takes quite a while so I savour it's sheer luxury for far longer .......



mmmm I'm liking the sound of dark chocolate in the fridge,  and the hot chocolate options.  The problem I have is one I crave it and I start eating it I can't stop so I'm kinda thinking maybe go cold turkey!  But I know I am a lot worse before that time of the month!  Hormones hey! And it's a constant battle trying to keep on an even keel as my sugars are a night mare a week and a half prior so I'm a night mare☺


----------



## Marianne Simpson (Feb 4, 2016)

Kat said:


> You did it because chocolate is nice  sometimes we all just need to let go a little, so don't beat yourself up about it.  Use your energy to devise a strategy to help avoid the chocolate dive again I say .  I learned a long time ago that I like chocolate, and if I try to avoid it and resist I can't think of anything else, then bam I get angry and over indulge.  So I buy mini chocolate bars, dark or very high cocoa milk chocolate and I have it regularly but in small amounts.  My brain then doesn't think I'm being deprived, and I don't feel the urge to splurge.  Different things work for different people, and some would prefer to avoid it completely, if I did that it would be a disaster, my brain is a vindictive wench, she'd be all over that in a second.   As someone who suffered from an eating disorder that circled me again when I was diagnosed, I may well be more attuned to the perils of emotional eating, but I'm also much more forgiving of myself.  I'm not perfect, I'm destructive, unpleasant, uncontrolled, yet nice, and kind, and sometimes just downright amazing all rolled up into one confusing complex bag of bones.  Did I mention in my list of flaws that I'm a gas bag, prattle on for hours .


Yeah mini choc bars sound good but i think id just keep eating them as i am a total nightmare for chocolate i am a bit of a chocoholic lol x


----------



## trophywench (Feb 4, 2016)

Buy it in very small amounts, and buy it when it ISN'T 'danger time' - then you won't go berserk and fill your trolley with junk !

I love French supermarkets - they have a very large selection of various really good chocolate varieties along with the normal junk - but some of their normal stuff is far better quality than ours - I don't really enjoy a box of Milk Tray or Dairy Box, whereas 3 or 4 GOOD Belgian type chocs are far far more satisfying.  And we don't spend all that much time inside Belgium and it could be weeks before we visit a large French hypermarket again - so I'm forced to ration myself.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 4, 2016)

As a chocoholic, I struggled when diagnosed as, like Marianne,  would have happily eaten a whole box of chocolates.  I find I cannot resist the temptation once I start on a bar or packet.  So my tactic was to start buying VERY nice chocolates and always have one a day after dinner and after our stroll.  It works some of the time, and other times that packet of maltesers still sneaks into the house, the fridge and into me, with the insulin to match.  Does chocolate really have a low GI!!!
When you succumb to temptation, always enjoy it.  The smile uses up more calories!!!


----------



## Sydney Bristowe (Feb 9, 2016)

Chocolate is something I know I can't live without, so I've bought a couple or bars of Lindt dark chocolate, broken up into squares and put in a ziplock bag in the freezer - Last night I had a square and like Trophywench says - it feels like real luxury when you've not had anything for a while and just let it dissolve!


----------



## Carolg (Feb 9, 2016)

Before diagnosed in november i was eating lots of high sugar things-chocolate especially was munched big style-think my body was in a craving mode to get the sugar-maybe thats rubbish. Although i would class mysrlf as chocoholic i haven't really had strong cravings since,except one late night at work when i ate 3 chocs and realised the effect it had on BG-horrified me. I bought the dark choc,put it in fridge last week and have nibbled on 1 square, which i will have to get used to. I consider i am lucky, but Marianne-don't beat yourself up. Lady times are bad enough at times without the guilt trip. All the advice here is great, and you will find your own way,which hopefully you will share. Carol


----------



## Riri (Feb 9, 2016)

Another chocolate fan and, like OP, even more so at a certain time of the month. I buy the darkest chocolate I can get my hand on - green and blacks when on offer, morrissons or coop 85%coco are good too. I've had to restrict myself recently as I found that the usual couple of squares weren't cutting the mustard and I was finding it difficult to stop!!! So I've not bought it for a while just until the gluttony subsides!!!


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 9, 2016)

I make coconut bars for the hormonal moments.  They taste very much like a bounty but are delightfully low carb, they're made from creamed coconut, desiccated coconut, coconut oil, water, vanilla essence and a bit of maple syrup.  They're covered in very high percentage cocoa solid dark chocolate.  They are ruddy lovely, very high fat, but lower carb.  They are just the ticket.  At Christmas I made them as little cubes, like chocolates, so I could nibble on them without worrying to much about the spikes.  The recipe can be found here https://www.quintessentially.com/insider/hemsley-hemsley-recipe-paradise-bars

They really are very satisfying


----------



## Carolg (Feb 9, 2016)

KookyCat said:


> I make coconut bars for the hormonal moments.  They taste very much like a bounty but are delightfully low carb, they're made from creamed coconut, desiccated coconut, coconut oil, water, vanilla essence and a bit of maple syrup.  They're covered in very high percentage cocoa solid dark chocolate.  They are ruddy lovely, very high fat, but lower carb.  They are just the ticket.  At Christmas I made them as little cubes, like chocolates, so I could nibble on them without worrying to much about the spikes.  The recipe can be found here https://www.quintessentially.com/insider/hemsley-hemsley-recipe-paradise-bars
> 
> They really are very satisfying


Sounds really nice.i've never seen coconut oil or creamed coconut. Where can you buy it?


----------



## Marianne Simpson (Feb 9, 2016)

I'm gonna have to give the dark chocolate a try I think as it seems to work well for you ladies, I appreciate the advice as it's great to hear other people's experiences and what works for them, I guess with dark chocolate I shouldn't need a much as with milk and it shouldn't spike my sugars as much fingers x.  ill try freezing some and I'll see how I go.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 10, 2016)

I find 2 squares of 85% very satisfying. I was a major chocoholic before being diagnosed. I really fancy a Wispa right now but will avoid temptation.


----------



## KookyCat (Feb 10, 2016)

Carolg said:


> Sounds really nice.i've never seen coconut oil or creamed coconut. Where can you buy it?



Tesco and morrisons sell it but you have to be careful because coconut oil can be very expensive.  I buy it from Holland and Barret when they have a sale on!  They sell it in asda too usually with the Thai or Indian foods, do they still call it the "world food" aisle?


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 10, 2016)

Home Bargains had organic extra virgin coconut oil at £3.99 for 500ml.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 10, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Home Bargains had organic extra virgin coconut oil at £3.99 for 500ml.


Wow. Might have to check that out if they still have any.


----------



## Carolg (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Ayesha (Feb 12, 2016)

This is so me! Although not very much chocolate bars as I have been trying to teach myself to refrain from it but Iv now gone to over indulge in other sweet desserts like cakes and chocolate biscuits and sweet waffles well basically anything in the dessert area and I just can't help myself but feel incredibly bad later on


----------



## Riri (Feb 12, 2016)

I bought this organic raw coconut oil jar a while ago but TBH haven't done much with it. It's in solid form -- is this how coconut oil comes? If so, I will get on to this this weekend as I just need the creamed coconut bar.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 12, 2016)

Home bargains didn't have any.


----------



## pat.y (Feb 14, 2016)

My tesco sells coconut oil £2.95 a jar.


----------



## pat.y (Feb 14, 2016)

My problem is that I wasn't a fan of chocolate until I was diagnosed. I still eat very little maybe one choc button here and there but I really hate dark chocolate, rather go without.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 14, 2016)

I love dark chocolate, though sometimes I just fancy a bar of Dairy Milk.


----------



## robert@fm (Feb 14, 2016)

I wish I could still get a Milk Tray Bar.


----------



## pat.y (Feb 14, 2016)

Yes coconut oil comes solid and melts at room temp.


----------



## Lindarose (Feb 14, 2016)

robert@fm said:


> I wish I could still get a Milk Tray Bar.



Well Robert I once wrote to Cadburys, before I was diabetic of course,asking if they would consider remaking the milk tray bars. I remember eating them when I was young and how perfect to get a selection of chocolates in one bar. But the reply was a no. Very disappointed!


----------



## Marianne Simpson (Feb 15, 2016)

It is very frustrating because I have a real sweet tooth and I have done the Dafne  course but I am trying to be healthier with my eating  habits.  I have a real sweet tooth and my usual pattern is im really good for about a week then someone offers me something sweet like a biscuit or chocolate I can't seem to say no then  I get the craving for it im then really bad for a week then time of month is on its way so I continue to be bad then I decide to be good again. It's called having no will power! ! I am going to go and get some dark chocolate tomorrow and I will freeze it try and forget about it,until I'm desperate then indulge.  wish me luck guys x


----------



## Northerner (Feb 16, 2016)

Good luck @Marianne Simpson !


----------



## Matt Cycle (Feb 26, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Home Bargains had organic extra virgin coconut oil at £3.99 for 500ml.





Mark Parrott said:


> Home bargains didn't have any.



If you're still looking for this Mark I went in tonight and ours had quite a lot.  I'm sure they all have the same stuff around the country and are probably laid out in the same way.  It was near the entrance in the Star Buys bit.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks Matt.


----------

